# trapping



## msmith14 (Aug 2, 2011)

hi im new to trapping and i dont realy know what im doing. can any one tell me what types of traps to use for ****, fox and coyote? thanks.


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

#2 coil spring for fox and ***** and #3 coilspring for coyotes!!!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Tough to beat a 1.5 coil for ****. A larger trap like a #2 will cost you some ****. They are notorious chewers, and if they can get easy access to their foot under the jaws, they will chew down to the bone and slip out. A 1.5 doesnt give em much room to work their foot over. Also, 220 conibears in cubby boxes or buckets have probably taken more **** than just about anything.

Well designed #1.75's or #2s will be all youll ever need for canines (1.75s if more fox than coyotes, #2s if coyotes are predominant). The old Northwoods design was great (Bridgers are almost an exact copy).


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

bbj not a bad idea with the 1.75's for **** I have caught a few ( dozen or so) but didn't have bad luck with the #2's but yes they sure like to chew. I guess that you can use #2's for yotes I have caught a couple in them. But you will never get me to switch from my #3's!!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Nothing wrong with a #3 for coyotes. I have a few but prefer the #1.75 or #2 for a couple reasons. One being its just less steel in the ground for em to sniff out. Two being the smaller footprints are faster to bed, plus you dont have to disturb as much ground to bed a smaller trap which can be nice for coyotes that have seen a few of the buddies pinched already.

Lots of guys argue the kill space advantage, which is definite. But I argue, if your missing a lot of animals in a #2 size trap, you just need to work on your trap placement. :wink:

If I lived in bobcat country, id get more use out of my #3's, slap a hunk of shingle on the pan and make some trail sets for cats.


----------

